# unhacked tivo information transfer to laptop



## acenjf (Mar 28, 2008)

First off I am a newbie, so please be gentle. I want to transfer the shows from my tivo to lap top and eventually to a mybook. How do I find out what series tivo I have? Is it even possible to transfer shows to laptop?
Would preshate any and all information.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If you have a Series 2 or 3 Standalone, TiVo to go is what you wan, and is available without hacking.

If it is a DirecTV TiVo, or a Series 1 TiVo, it needs hacked. With DirecTVTiVo, encryption needs disabled before you record programs you wish to transfer. How on those models is extraction, a forbidden topic here.

Series 2s have USB ports and can use some USB network adapters (Series 2 DT and Series 3 have built in ethernet). Series 1s need a network card added.

Any method transfers over a network connection. It doesn't matter if your computer is a laptop or desktop.


----------



## acenjf (Mar 28, 2008)

OK I got the thing from Direct tv about 2 and a half years ago. It has USB ports on the back. I bought a transfer cord and did what the guy told me but my laptop, which is brand new says not enough memory, and thats a beating.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

acenjf said:


> OK I got the thing from Direct tv about 2 and a half years ago. It has USB ports on the back.


Did you notice where it said "model number" on the back of the tivo? That information will go a long way.


> I bought a transfer cord...


Transfer cord?


> and did what the guy told me...


Who told you? What "exactly" did you do?

If you wish to get better answers, try to ask better questions. You can't tell a mechanic "my car doesn't work" and expect him to be able to fix it on that alone. If you have a Directv tivo, you will have to hack it before any type of digital video transfer over a network can be done. Also, we cannot discuss digital video extraction from a directv tivo on this forum.


----------



## acenjf (Mar 28, 2008)

I guess that is why my wife calls me a dumbass. Mine says it is a direct tv tivo R10?
Sold me a transfer cord and old me to load the software but when I try to load the software it says that my brand flippin new lap top does not have enough mammory. So then I just say forget that plan and just do it Italian style, plug it in to both things and see if it works. Well must not be made in Italy. 
And where is it ok to talk about the taboo that is------Extraction---


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

In order to hack a DirecTV R10, you'll need to unsolder the PROM chip from the logic board and resolder a reprogrammed PROM chip. Then you'll need to hack the Tivo hard drive in a PC running MFSTools or similar Unix based tools - check the 'other' forum for more info (google deal on a database).


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Put the USB transfer cable away, you cannot use that. 

TiVos can only transfer over an ethernet or wireless network connection.


----------



## acenjf (Mar 28, 2008)

Is that something that comes on my laptop or more times than not you have to buy a program?
Can I buy my own tivo box and still connect to what I am using now or do I have to change service?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The network connection is hardware. Yor laptop may have a network connection, or does if you connect it to your home network. You just need to connect your TiVo to your home network also, and that requires a network adapter and possibly cabling for it.

Yes you can get a Standalone TiVo and use it with DirecTV. You just need a non DVR receiver to use with it, and will need to separately subscribe it.

If you simply want to copy recordings to your laptop, you can use an A/V capture device to record the A/V from the TiVo.


----------



## acenjf (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok,
Do you think that a brand new Hewlitt Packard has this ethernet that you speak of?
In plain mans talk what is that ethernet?
Are you saying that an alternative to hacking the tivo and doin all that stuff is that I can buy a DVD recorder and do it that way? And do you know if that would be recording in real time or do they make one to record fast?
I hope I am not kicking you in the crotch with these questions. I just wana know what I am dealing with and I had no idea that it was this involved. Talking to the guy at Fryes you would think not but obviously I was mistaken.
Thanks again


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It probably has it. Ethernet is wired networking, using Cat5 cabling (4 pairs of wires on on an 8 circuit RG45 plug, kind of a wider telephone jack.).

Yes, an alternative to hacking is a DVD recorder or capture device for your computer, if the goal is simply backing up or taking recordings with you. It is in real time, since it will be recording the analog video signal playing from the TiVo.


----------

